# Slip Bobber Stops



## TIGGER

I have been fishing the old style bead and string stops. Has anybody tried any of the other stops on the market?


----------



## misfit

i've tried other,but still like the string/bead stop.most of the other kind sometimes interfere with casting.


----------



## hardwaterfan

ive tried the rubber style stops while ice fishing. theyre ok but they dont hold their position on the line sometimes. i got away from using bobbers and stops. they can make good in-the-spool line markers though. (for ice fishing)


----------



## greg3891

I use the string type with ice fishing and regular fishing and have found that if you leave the strings longer rather than cutting them down to the knot that they dont catch up as easy, when your using 4lb ice line. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shortdrift

I bought the lowest cost spool of dacron 20# and use it to tie my stops. I also simply use a four pass uni knot which is quick and easy.


----------



## johnboy111711

i just use a half knot with a piece of low diameter rubberband


----------



## katfish

Shortdrift

You forgot to mention that you can make the bobber stops ahead of time from the comfort of your home.

I knew you meant to suggest tying the dacron onto straws (low cost at McDonalds) and cutting the straw between each knot before installing them on your line. Run the mono through the section of straw and slip the bobber stop off and tighten it up.


----------



## River Dweller20

I sometimes tie my own bobber stops. You can make them ahead of time on a straw or tie them directly onto the line. Dental floss works well for the knot in Katfish's picture. I forget the name of it.
River Dweller20


----------



## Shortdrift

What I like about the Uni method is you don't have to pre-make them or thread anything on the line. I prefer the dacron but have used all types of line including mono.


----------



## peple of the perch

i cant stand bobber stops while ice fishing the line always has a hardtime going down the hole in the bobber. i was never able to stand them anyways though i did hear that their was tecknique where u just tie a rubber band chunck on the line


----------



## LakeRaider

Misfit-string,,, Raider-string!!!!!!!!! Go with the pros here! Rubbers are for kids  Tell em Rick!  LOL Raider


----------



## gonefishin'

I tried something new this year. It's a small piece of plastic with holes in each end. Slip the line through one end take a couple wraps and feed through the other end. Hard to thread and sort of hard to adjust but doesn't move. I haven't casted it yet but it is smaller than the string so I believe it will slip through the eyes with no problem. :G :F


----------



## papaperch

Favorite subject of mine as I think I was one of the first to use a sliding bobber in this area. A long time ago slip bobbers were not even manufactured. I used the pencil bobbers with a small barrel swivel hooked on the spring. I have used all kinds of stops from string to springs.

To date the best one I have used are sold by bass pro. They are the small plastic ones with holes pre-punched. They seem to last the longest and hold the depth set the best. They sell them in bulk which makes them quite affordable.

I use them for both ice and open water fishing and am pleased with them overall. They are not perfect as every once in a while they catch the line in the spool when fishing really deep. Since I use long rods for my slip bobber fishing I normally do not wind the stop into the spool. Example when using my nine footer and fishing 15 foot set depth I let the cast length of line at 7 1/2 foot. That puts the stop about midway between first and second guide.

While slip bobber fishing is not the answer for all types of fishing it sure opens up deeper water possibilities. Personally I never outgrew the the excitement of seeing a float slide underneath the water. For probing brushpiles , stump fields and sunken bridges I prefer the slip bobber to all other techniques.


----------



## misfit

one problem i've encountered with those plastic stops is,after adjusting them a few tmes they seem to kink/twist the line,which i don't like.and they do hang up now and then.
haven't tried those little rubber stops,but i'll just stick to string


----------



## gonefishin'

That little plastic thing I was talking about got all twisted and knotted up, what a mess. I don't need more aggravation. I think I will give the rubber bands a try though.


----------



## BlueMarlin

You got that right gonefishn, i tried those last year had the same problems. Threw everyone in the trash. String bobber stops still work the best.


----------



## yonderfishin

Yup, string bobber stops have been the best ones Ive ever used also. But I usually keep some thin rubber bands with me too in case I run out of the string stoppers or if I forget to put the stopper on before the bobber and hook. To keep from having to cut line and retie you can just tie the rubber band around the line as a bobstop. It works really good but you cant slide it up or down as much since the line will cut the rubber band. The rubber bands have to be good quality also with no dry rot at all or it wont tie, will just break. In a pinch, a tiny splitshot makes a good alternative also as long as you have a bigger splitshot below the bobber.


----------



## crappiedude

Cabela's sells a good bobber stop. A pac of 40 sells for around $5. What I like about these is that they are a little slimmer and fit a little tighter than most other rubber stops. Just be sure to wet the line with saliva before moving up or down the line, it acts as a lubricant and prolongs the life of the stop. 
Back in the late 70's I used to use a plain piece of 8# test line, I tied it a certain way and it would last for hours, you could only move it once or twice and it would get loose. Had to be 8#, couldn't get others sizes to work.
Like Papaperch, I love to watch that bobber slip underwater. Good method for lots of species, not just panfish.


----------

